# Bushing compatibility with Craftsman 17543



## jswilson64 (Mar 30, 2010)

I am the proud owner of a Craftsman 17543 router kit. One of the first tasks is going to be to make a jig to cut 6" circles. I had read here that the Harbor Freight brass guide bushing set is compatible, just wanted to make sure. The router paperwork says the base has a 1-1/4" hole, while the Harbor Freight website says it's compatible with routers with a 1-3/16" hole. 

There's a HF about 10 min. from my office, so I could just pull one of the bases and go there and try it, but if someone can double-confirm that, I can buy with confidence...

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

should fit right in..

Sometimes it takes a bit of sand paper to clean out the hole in the base, plastic burrs..left over from the stamping/molding job.

=========



jswilson64 said:


> I am the proud owner of a Craftsman 17543 router kit. One of the first tasks is going to be to make a jig to cut 6" circles. I had read here that the Harbor Freight brass guide bushing set is compatible, just wanted to make sure. The router paperwork says the base has a 1-1/4" hole, while the Harbor Freight website says it's compatible with routers with a 1-3/16" hole.
> 
> There's a HF about 10 min. from my office, so I could just pull one of the bases and go there and try it, but if someone can double-confirm that, I can buy with confidence...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

James,

I don't have my 17543 instructions here with me but I've used the PC guides with mine at it fit just right!


----------



## jswilson64 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! I picked up a set of bushings at Harbor Freight today - fits just fine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's great James

Now you can open the hole in a new plate for the 1 1/2" guides so you can use the bigger bits in the new router..  and a new world will open up for you  (use the other base plate on the other router base for the job)

The big guide is almost the same size as the 40mm guide that you hear Harry talk about all the time in his posted items.
But better because it's brass and all the stems are 1/4" long for the most common templates that you can buy or make..


http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208
=======



jswilson64 said:


> Thanks guys! I picked up a set of bushings at Harbor Freight today - fits just fine.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on 1-1/2" guides!


----------

